# What eggs do I have?



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

AHHHHH!!!!! whre's my camera or video cam!?!? Noooo! The cories are spawning right now and I don't have a camera! The female has the eggs clasped in her fins and the male is chasing her around.

BTW, how often can she spawn? They laid eggs a couple days ago and they're at it again, unless they're moving them?

The ever intresting problem of figuring out what is spawning in the tank!

A little while ago i noticed egg sacs in the bottom corners of the tank, of which I'm reasonably sure are ramshorn eggs. But today I noticed a new sort of egg which are all over the place! There's no one spot with all the eggs, they're scattered on the sides of the tank and in my floating plants for the most part. Decent sized,sorta hazyish clearish egg, bout the size a dull (not a sharp one) pencil point. The egg is significantly larger than the ramshorn eggs. 
Anyonw have any idea? Fishies are listed in my sig. If anyone knows of a listing of pictures of different eggs to help identify, that'd be great.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Sound like cory eggs.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Sound like cory eggs.


I agree. When my Aspidoras menezesi spawned, they looked exactly like a clutch of giant snail eggs on the filter lift tube.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, it sounds like it could be the Cory's.

Here's a pic of mine while they were still busy with them if that's any help ID'ing the eggs.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Hmm I think your right, they look a lot like the eggs Jan posted, with the exception that they're scattered in 2a and 3a around the tank vs in one spot. I guess I got really lucky with my pic of cories then, to get a complete pair together when I only bought 2 cory paleatus. 
Assuming that a Corydoras paleatus can't breed with a pygmy cory or Cory Punctatus

EDIT: Bingo, found a picture on another site where it was listed as cory paleatus eggs, looks exactly like mine! Pic from http://www.nettaigyo.com/corydoras/diary/index-e.html


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I forgot to say congrats!  Mine have always been scattered in several spots in the tank too, but I just caught the one spot in the tank for the photo. 

You'll have to keep an eye on the other tank inhabitants, since there are many who like to chow on the eggs - especially snails.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

The only empty tanks I have floating around are a 1 and a 2 gallon. Would either of there be big enough to try raising some fry or should I just hope one survives?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

It will work to hatch them and get them going. I've hatched them in old butter tubes with an airstone. Once alive they need very small foods like infusoria, bbs and microworms. Once they get bigger I put them in a cpl of breeding traps I used to use in a main tank. They don't grow fast.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

A 1 or 2 gallon would be fine for them. In addition to an airstone, you'd also need some sort of a heater to keep the temp even for them. It also doesn't hurt to add something like Java moss so they have a place to hang out.

In my experience, if I don't get the eggs out within a day or so, the snails devour every one of them, so you might want to consider transferring the eggs ASAP. There are articles out there on the procedure. One thing you don't want to do is expose them to air, so you should remove them with the tank water in a little container. If the eggs are on a plant, it makes it _much_ easier to get them out. I don't do well at all trying to get them off the glass.....

One other thing worth mentioning is that some swear by keeping the eggs in the dark until they hatch by tossing a towel or something over the container.

Good luck!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats, yes according to your tank inhabitants, it is the corydoras's eggs. Good luck when they hatch!


----------

